# The Rose Cruze



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang Smurf I thought you were going to put IT in the ROSE Parade .. Jokes on Me ...

That's Nice !




2 Din here ,, Super Cheap , with DTV .I like the Blackhawks Games on Me 
Lunch break..................


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Starting off the re-build, is finally finishing what I've been putting off from the original build; and thats putting the final pieces together with my audio system.

I absolutely love the system that XtremeRevolution pieced together for me back during this time in 2012. It hits every note clear, and precise, and I have yet to meet someone that can sit in my car and not be utterly taken away at the quality of the system. As such, the majority of the tweaks to my audio system will be wiring and add-ons, although I am entertaining the thought of upgrading my subwoofers so that they can dig & hit a little deeper.

The Add-Ons:
- 7" Samsung tablet (Dash mounted)
- Aux Lines 
- Wire Tuck
- Custom Trunk Panels
- New Carpeting

Tomorrow I drive home and get back to work with the wire tuck, and I will post more pictures; but in the meantime, I was able to to remove my rear seats before I left for Christmas so everything was ready for when I get back. Le Pic:









And this, is the reason for the wire tuck... These were all zip tied in bundles, to at least organize them, but this time around I'm going to be shortening wires, no more hidden bundles under the seat. Also, for those who don't know, this is only one side of the wiring nightmare I had to tackle to power this amazing system.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Subscribed !


​Vote for Iggy !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

And the audio work continues!!

Last night I tore apart the dash to get the tablet housing out. Now its down to figuring out how I'm going to mount the tablet to the housing. For the most part, I will be following thorpee's written install thread to get it mounted and wired up.










Mock up:









Now, I also purchased an AUX 3.5mm extension, which I will show more in depth later on as of what I'm going to be using it for. This is just a "teaser".


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I couldn't imagine doing this to an almost if not new car


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Why not put the Bluetooth PDIM in and use it? One of the issues I had with the aux extension (and the one that drove me to Bluetooth in the first place) was the alternator whine when I was playing music and power plugged into the car. The Bluetooth PDIM eliminates this whine.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hay Smurf ,, Now ya going to learn electronics and the ins and outs of proper functional applications ..

Ya know we are here to help .. Tablets Float ..2 Dins Don't ....the wiring is a B i t ch but ya get a real sweet DVD TV Navigation multi APP . Cell Phone answering , POS to Look at .....

As I like to say your time your money your cruzen your choice !


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

money_man said:


> I couldn't imagine doing this to an almost if not new car
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


The car is about 3 years old now, and this is nothing compared to what I've already done, haha.



obermd said:


> Why not put the Bluetooth PDIM in and use it? One of the issues I had with the aux extension (and the one that drove me to Bluetooth in the first place) was the alternator whine when I was playing music and power plugged into the car. The Bluetooth PDIM eliminates this whine.


The extension is not intended for the tablet, and aux cords offers a greater range of possible devices that can use it. You'll see what I'm using it for soon .


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I love this car. Keep up the good work and keep posting progress.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We know X ! But the Smurf stole the steering wheel with cruise control ..

Tackle 1 of these ........
View attachment 127890


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Sup Smurf, nice work you did there. Keep it rosy! Maybe you should add in a VW bug flower holder to yer dash so you can keep a rose in it?


Vote for Carly for December COTM and Ashley for MOTM!!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Time to keep it going!!

I've been talking with Andrei over facebook about a possible replacement for my subs that will hit deeper, without compromising too much quality to completely lose that aspect of my set up. After some deliberation we've come down with two different Dayton Audio subwoofers.

First up, is the cheaper of the two, the RS S460HO-4:

Dayton Audio RSS460HO-4 18" Reference HO Subwoofer 4 ohm

Its less of a pain to make it fit in the baffle, and the cone looks much nicer than the second subwoofer; however its not as powerful, and the basket is simplistic. And yes, aesthetics matter to me... its a show car after all.

Second up, is a little more expensive, the UM18-22:

Dayton Audio UM18-22 18" Ultimax DVC Subwoofer 2 ohms Per Coil

Its a tad bigger than the other subwoofer, and the cone is nowhere near as nice to look at, however it has more excursion, and the basket has a more rounded look to it, with all the small, curved arms.

Also, this is separate from audio, but I made the announcement on my Instagram account so I might as well post it here. After some talking with Scott, I've received a sponsorship from Avant Garde for my next set of wheels. In about two weeks time I will go in person to see the wheels when they're ready to go to powdercoating, and I'll update with pics then.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, I've been waiting on parts so far, but time for another update!

I finally received everything in the mail, I had to order another tablet kit in order to get a strap, and I broke one of the two side mounting tabs pulling the original one out. I also needed to order a power block to wire up my tablet so it will actually charge. Tomorrow after work I will finally wire her up and get her placed in the dash!

Le parts:









Aside from stereo, I got my replacement headlights in the mail !









Dropped them off today at El Stig Garage for a fully custom retrofit. He's done some great work on a friend's car, and I'd rather have a professional do the retrofit then mess up and have to re-buy parts.

Link to his FB page: https://www.facebook.com/elstig.garage

As for what I'm getting in the retrofit, I will keep a secret or two disclosed until they're finished, but I will say that I will be using the Gatling Gun 2.0 Shrouds:









Stay tuned, more pictures and write ups will be coming soon!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I've been busy at work, and with preparing to move to a smaller place, but last night I finally got some time to install my tablet. Its fully wired, aside from the center console, where I'm waiting to install a 1-to-2 splitter for another project. But as for now I'll post pics and my mini How-To install.

First, I roughly measured out the ground, main power, and accessory wire for the cigarette lighter and 3.5mm aux line smart box and soldered the extensions on, finishing it up with some shrink tube.









For the accessory wire, I tapped into the remote power wire that runs to my amplifiers in the trunk:









As for the ground wire, I used a nut that holds down the e-brake to the chassis, and for my main power wire, I tapped into the main power for one of the existing cigarette lighters by the shifter:









Here you can see where I hid the cigarette lighter, with a Garmin USB charger adapter plugged in, when I tested to make sure it would power the tablet. Just like the other write up, MAKE SURE you get an adapter that can deliver more than .5 amps or it wont power your tablet! I mainly picked the Garmin due to the fact that it not only provides 2 amps, but it states that it can charge a Samsung tablet on the box, lol:









Ok, so now that the wiring is all done, time to move onto mounting the tablet. I used 3M double sided tape as pictured below, and made sure to cut around the main home button, task button, and back button:









Now, since my tablet has a wonderful placement for its AUX output, I had to trim off the two posts where you would screw the back strap on(more on that in a bit):


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

As for the USB port, luckily with the micro USB, I only had to trim a little off the mounting tab to make enough clearance:









Now, back to the strap. Since I had to remove the two posts that secure the strap and help hold the tablet in place, I took two of the supplied plastic brackets, and cut them down to use-able L brackets; to which I applied more 3M double sided tape to help strengthen the tablet.

























For the housing in the dash, I had to cut away the side for the USB charger, as pictured here:









I removed as little as I could around the mounting tab to retain strength, but a decent chunk hat to be removed. After getting the tablet mounted, the hardest part of the install was trying to feel where the AUX and USB ports were in order to get them plugged in:









And all fired up! As you can see the charger is working, and the AUX line was connected. Once I clean up the center console I'll show more of how it looks. I ran the cable under the shifter, there's enough clearance between the shifter assembly and the insulation on the bottom for it to sit comfortably. And I would absolutely recommend removing your center console for the install. Its not hard, and it allows you plenty of wiggle room inside the car.









More to Come!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Next update!!

And one of my more favorite updates, I'm going to be the first Duck-bill Cruze. As some of you may know I work for Mixxed Auto Design as 2nd in charge, and the owner has a 2015 STI that we custom built for SEMA 2014. Part of the build included a prototype body kit, which included a custom carbon fiber trunk with a duck bill. Now, being a prototype, the first trunk didn't exactly fit perfectly, and holes were mounted crooked-ly by the company, so we've had a perfectly good trunk laying around collecting dust... until now.

I'm going to be taking the trunk, cutting the duck bill off, and molding it to my stock trunk in order be the first duck bill trunk, and in carbon fiber 

Anyways, quick mock up of the trunk:

















Step one, hacking away the trunk ribbing, I'm only about 80% done right now, I started with a dremel and went until the first cutting wheel broke:









On a side note, I went by my local Chevy dealership today, and picked up a Z Spec grille for the re-build. Now all I need to do is order my new front bumper, lip, and side skirts and I'm ready to wrap my car.


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

Smurfenstein said:


> Next update!!
> 
> And one of my more favorite updates, I'm going to be the first Duck-bill Cruze. As some of you may know I work for Mixxed Auto Design as 2nd in charge, and the owner has a 2015 STI that we custom built for SEMA 2014. Part of the build included a prototype body kit, which included a custom carbon fiber trunk with a duck bill. Now, being a prototype, the first trunk didn't exactly fit perfectly, and holes were mounted crooked-ly by the company, so we've had a perfectly good trunk laying around collecting dust... until now.
> 
> ...



how much did the z-spec cost?


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

So pumped for this Smurf! Too many secrets tho!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

bstnian25 said:


> how much did the z-spec cost?


Z-Spec was $300 from a local dealership.



cdb09007 said:


> So pumped for this Smurf! Too many secrets tho!


Hahaha, The biggest secrets now is the lip/sideskirts I'm going with, exhaust, and the wrap/wheel color.

Which will all be posted soon, I promise.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Hahaha, The biggest secrets now is the lip/sideskirts I'm going with, exhaust, and the wrap/wheel color.
> 
> Which will all be posted soon, I promise.


Those (minus the exhaust TBH) were all my want-to-knows!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

More updates!!

Today I went to home depot, and picked up a sheet of wood to use as the base of the new trunk floor. I hacked my stock one up a while back in order to work with the infinite baffle, however I never made that clean of a cut, and I always hated the pattern the floor had to it. Anyways I started out with a 28x40" piece of wood, same width, but 2 inches added onto the depth to allow for trimming and forming. Next I lined up the flooring and traced out the rear edge:









After a $8 hand held drywall saw and sander later we have the end result:









No pictures of the test fit, although I'll post some when I continue with the floor. In the meantime, as my replacement bumper arrives tomorrow morning, I took the grille off my stock bumper from a test fit to prep the trim:









Sanded and ready to go:









Now while I was taking the grille off the bumper, I was curious and decided I would remove the front bowtie from the bumper. First of all, the bowtie has some gnarly double sided tape used to hold it on aside from the four tabs. Now, I was a little impatient by the time I had the left side and center un-stuck, and I bent it far enough to crack the gold insert, however with a little more patience, and probably a heat gun, you should be able to remove it without a problem.

I also broke the tabs off, I'm getting a new one, so w/e:









As for removing the insert, just push something like a plastic flat head or something through the four holes by the tabs until it pops out. The double sided tape is does't hold well to the insert backing, just enough to hold it to the main chrome bowtie.









Broken insert 









Last of all, I've had a short somewhere in my audio system, and I've had a suspicion of it being my old main power wire and ground thats a bad, off the shelf wire with crappy crimp connectors to the main terminal. So I went onto Knukonceptz and ordered some new wire, along with a new main fuse and battery terminals.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

How big of a fuse do you plan on running? I ask because on my car, there was a spare 80amp fuse on the power distribution block next to the positive terminal.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Dang If I would have known you were going to mess with the emblem I could of told you about the tape. Mine had help coming off from a piece of big rig tire. 

Got my new one in place now. I just need to pick up more vinyl.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Danny5 said:


> How big of a fuse do you plan on running? I ask because on my car, there was a spare 80amp fuse on the power distribution block next to the positive terminal.


That fuse on mine is a 250, and I already had a 250 on my old wiring, so I ordered another 250 for the new build.



goinovr said:


> Dang If I would have known you were going to mess with the emblem I could of told you about the tape. Mine had help coming off from a piece of big rig tire.
> 
> Got my new one in place now. I just need to pick up more vinyl.


Its ok, I'm going to get a new bowtie anyways, and it was fun taking it off.

More updates!!

Now These will probably be the last update until Monday as I will be going back up north for the weekend to visit my family, but in the meantime, here you guys go. My subs came in the mail today!! Here's some pics of them with Monster can to scale (sorry, I had no banana):

















And a picture of the back, they're the Dayton Audio Ultimax 18s with 2 ohm dual voice coil:









Now, in comparison with the Peavey Low Riders I currently have installed:

















The only downside to these is that I will no longer be able to use my rear seats, however this is sort of the idea, as I'm getting rid of my rear seat backs to permanently display my subs & amp rack. Also, the basket of the new Ultimax's is a little big, so I'm going to have to move the amps towards the front of the car about an inch in order for them to fit.

Enough of the subs for now (there will be more I promise ), I got busy routing my new main power wire. Removed the coolant fill reservoir in order to get better access, and to hide where the line comes through the firewall.

Its really dirty under there =/:









And I got my new Negative terminal installed from KnuKonceptz, I love how it looks, now all I need to do is get the positive terminal installed after re-doing one of the wires.









Yes I know its a little crooked, I'm going to try and loosen it so I can tighten it and make it look nicer, however there's not a whole lot of room.

Anyhow, I'll be gone until Monday, I might post some more tomorrow if I do anything else tonight/tomorrow morning, otherwise stay tuned for more pics next week!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Knuconcepts is Nice Stuff ...But ya need a Bigger and Better Battery . 

And ya need to get to Detailing that Cruzen some . Too many dusty roads ha ........

Just curious , are you utilizing a Ground Loop Isolator ?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

More updates!

First off, my lip and side skirts came in. I went with the NEFD kit, its fiberglass and it mounts to the non RS front bumper perfectly. Follows the contour of the bumper perfectly, and has two integrated tabs to help with mounting.

















Wrap will start sometime net week, I already have the material ready to go, just need to finish a couple more things before I start. In the meantime I was able to re-carpet the infinite baffle, and get the new subs mounted. They were a pain in the ass, being twice as heavy as the peaveys, but lucky for me, the mounting holes and sub basket fit in the existing holes.









Only issue was with the amps, being that the basket on the Ultimax's is deeper, I had to mount the amps to a thinner plank of wood in order for them to clear the basket arms. I also re-wired everything, and was able to get the new RCAs routed from the amp to the Mini DSP. All I need now are two connectors and some speaker wire and I can test these new bad boys.









Last, but not least, I got some more headway on the wood floor for the trunk. Got the planks glued and trimmed, now all I need to do is some sanding and then stain & seal the wood for install.









Well, This is the second day in a row that I've been up until 3-4am, and have to be back up at 8am for work. Hopefully tomorrow i'll have some more exciting updates.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Learning about woods now too .. Good Man . Nice Pine !


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I apologize for not updating this thread in so long, I've been held back by moving houses.

Anyways, lets start it of with an update on that custom made hard wood trunk floor. After cutting it roughly to shape I sanded down the edges to smooth out the ends. Then I did a light sanding of the top face of the planks and laid down the first layer of stain. After letting the first coat dry overnight, I did another top face sanding with a fine grit (200) and put down the second layer:









Looking good, but not quite done yet. I put a 3rd layer, this time without sanding to finish it off, and made sure to get the edges coated thanks to OCD kicking in, and not liking the seepage. Now, for the money shot installed in the trunk:

















Ooooo baby does that look sexy. This weekend I will be adding hinges and a hidden box to hold misc crap. But I can not be happier with how it turned out.

Now, onto the subs. I got them wired, and fired up. First off, they're different from the Peavey's, thats for sure. Not just in how loud they are, but also in how they hit. I almost miss the way the peavey's hit, although I'm not so sure as I was never really able to fully dial the new subs in. While tweaking the amp/deck settings, I got a little over zealous, and I cranked it to see what they could do, and unfortunately I blew the fuses on my ground distribution block... lol. I have new higher amp rated fuses on order, but until then, no bass.









And, to wrap this update up, I'm happy to announce two new sponsors, ISC Suspension and KnuKonceptz!!

I've been eager to test out ISC's N1 coilover set for our car for a while now, with friend's loving their sets on their STI's and WRX's. And as for Knu, I've always loved their audio goodies, and couldn't be happier to join their team.

Knukonceptz care package (32 sq ft. of Resonance Control):









ISC Suspension care package (N1 Coilovers):









Stay tuned for the installs this weekend!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Smurf IT has been 2 weeks and not even a PeeP . I do understand that you are a busy Man , BUt ya could atleast answer ME PM !

Dang I Miss Cal. where ya can get anything and everything !


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> Hey Smurf IT has been 2 weeks and not even a PeeP . I do understand that you are a busy Man , BUt ya could atleast answer ME PM !
> 
> Dang I Miss Cal. where ya can get anything and everything !


Maybe he's busy vinyl wrapping his fleet of PeePs in time for Easter?


Sent from my awesome iPhone


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Its been a busy couple of weeks, but here's some updates!! And Brian I will respond to your PM later today.

This update has some goodies in it. One of which is my amazing retrofit done by El Stig Garage. There was a hold up due to the LED blocks for a custom turn signal cluster, and I will be taking my headlights back in a couple weeks to get the turn signals installed. In the meantime though, I got my lights installed for a local car show.

Mock up with the lense off:









Right after install:









Light output:









The lights you see peeking through the holes on the projector is a 90mm RGB halo that is Bluetooth controlled by the tablet in my dash, and/or by my phone. It also acts as an active demon eye, and I have the back reflector plate painted a metallic red to act as a passive demon eye.

Onto the wrap, I am absolutely in love with how the color came out. I used Gloss Black Rose from 3M, Gloss Black Metallic froom 3M, and Carbon Fiber 1080 Series from 3M. I never got around to wrapping the lip and side skirts, but those should be done sometime this week.

Front:









Back:









As a kicker, I ended up winning 3rd place USDM, losing to a fully built 300c with air ride, and a Liberty Walk Challenger, so I feel pretty good about my little ecobox. There were a handful of other challengers and 300cs that I beat, along with a camaro, and with exposed audio wiring and a missing trim piece, I was quite surprised I even won anything.

Now onto the next main project, I ordered myself a Bypass oil kit, to be the 1.8L test mule, and to see how long I can actually go on one change.









On a side note, I recently picked up a sponsorship from Corbeau, and I have seats coming tomorrow for install sometime Wednesday.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

What rock have I been under? How did I miss this?

Nice work man! What a project!

How do you find caring for the gloss wrap finish? I've played around with the 3M 1080 gloss black and found it scratches easy. The car looks great! Don't forget to take care of that silver inner trunk lid, plastidip might come in handy there. I was thinking about wrapping the goose neck hinge bars black on my white car.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Another thought... that trunk lid is in for a treat when you fire up those Ultimaxes. I hope that duck bill is up to the challenge!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Looking Good!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> What rock have I been under? How did I miss this?
> 
> Nice work man! What a project!
> 
> How do you find caring for the gloss wrap finish? I've played around with the 3M 1080 gloss black and found it scratches easy. The car looks great! Don't forget to take care of that silver inner trunk lid, plastidip might come in handy there. I was thinking about wrapping the goose neck hinge bars black on my white car.





Blue Angel said:


> Another thought... that trunk lid is in for a treat when you fire up those Ultimaxes. I hope that duck bill is up to the challenge!


Its not hard at all actually. When you get scratches quick detailer, or a spray on liquid wax usually fill them in. It also helps if you use a proper squeegee that doesn't scratch the vinyl during application.

As for the trunk, I'm looking at wrapping the framing and then spray painting the bars so its nice and hidden.



blk88verde said:


> Looking Good!



Thanks man!


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Smurfenstein said:


> Onto the wrap, I am absolutely in love with how the color came out


So am I. It is beautiful!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I guess that's cheaper than painting IT gloss black rose ...Cool. ...


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

I can barely wrap the chrome trim on the truck and you wrapped your whole car I already went thru 2 orders of the red tail light over lays cuz I can't get them on lmao I suck at how are you so good


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Just noticed the roof, which vinyl did you use up top?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup SMurf ? Tuners Galleria Chicago 2015 !

View attachment 139178


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

What lights are those behind your grill?


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

uuupdaaaates


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

nice cant wait to see more


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

subbed. Nice work.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Ooopss, forgot about this thread. I have more posts coming soon as the car is getting its final touches.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I have an Update for ya Smurfenstein .. Trade me iT in ..
God has Blessed me since I worked me behind off last year with ..

View attachment 144442


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Ok, so its been way too long since the last time I updated this thread, so here we go!

To start it off I got my NEFD Front Lip wrapped and installed (Yes, those are IROCZILLA's wheels):









And how about some shots of my seats from Corbeau full installed with harnesses:









The seats are extremely nice, they hug me nice and tight in the corners, and yet I have just enough wiggle room in the seat bottom to be comfortable and not squished. HUGE improvement over stock, especially with the harnesses. I got custom seat brackets to mount the seats to the stock frame rail made by Crazy Engineering, but more on them later.
Close Up:









Now, onto the reason why I borrowed IROC's wheels. I was given the opportunity to use my car to model a set of new plug and play headlights for the US market. They're a tweaked version of a headlight previously released overseas, so that they are 100% plug and play for the US Cruze.

Installed:









Close Up:









I absolutely love these headlights because of the how clean the quad projector looks, and more so, the light bar. Its a perfect, smooth, even light throughout that clean, and looks bad ass at night. The only downside, is that its very hard to see, if even visible during the day, but at night its nice a bright. As for the projectors, the light output isn't bad, you can put HIDs directly in, but I have yet to do so to see the improvement in light output. The high beams are extremely bright, and are amazing in the mountains.

Now, time for some celebration. Its nice to see my build coming out how I envisioned it, and that others like the route I'm going with my car.

Took 1st Place at Hot Import Nights, Las Vegas:









And 1st Place at Import Face Off, Las Vegas:


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Ok, onto post #2 for the day!

Now, I know I posted earlier in the thread that I was going with Avant Garde for my new wheels, however due to delays, and a change in route of my build, I went with 3SDM instead.

New wheels, fresh out of the box:









And with some new Nitto Invo Rubber:









I got the wheels as 5x100 and had them drilled out to 5x105 with steel inserts, and welded gap for strength. 

Installed on the car:









They Look absolutely gorgeous, I'm happy I went with them instead of the new M540 Mesh wheel by AG. Especially since I'm going away from the VIP route.

Sunset picture with the front raised a little more for clearance, again, the wheels are simply amazing:









And now, for the big change, full aero made by my sponsor, Crazy Engineering. The full kit is made out of water-jet cut aluminum, machine bent, and attached to the car with steel support brackets to the chassis. The front diffuser reaches back to the drain plug, and the rear extends all the way to the Z-Link suspension bars. Canards are held on by 4 L brackets per canard, each one riveted to the bumper, and then screwed onto the canard. Every single piece of this kit is rock solid, and very noticeable at highway speed. Even in the mountains, I can feel my front end planted much more, and it feels amazing with the wider invos.

Front end shot, gah ****:









Booty shot with the custom quad tip exhaust:









My current exhaust set up is a Magnaflow resonator off the stock cat, with tucked single piping to the axle, where a custom welded Y pipe for equal distribution splits to two pipes that run to the tips. Everything is tucked as high as it can go for diffuser & ground clearance. Nothing dips below the frame aside from the resonator due to diameter size, and even that only dips down by a couple millimeters.


More craziness to come, so stay tuned!


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

Clean build any more details on the headlights?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

gosh darn smurf that is not a chevy cruze anymore that 's a Justin mobile and congrats on the wins ..

May your days be filled with sunshine and rainy days .................................... your winters be filled with 2 feet snowfalls the gosh dard dang ding Mountains of the Sierra range are in need of yours and my help , if Californians wants to drink water ................


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

How can I get my hands on those headlights?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Details on wheel tire combo and fitment:

Wheel width and offset
Tire size and aspect
Fender rolling?
Camber for clearance?

Looking great!


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Now, onto the reason why I borrowed IROC's wheels. I was given the opportunity to use my car to model a set of new plug and play headlights for the US market. They're a tweaked version of a headlight previously released overseas, so that they are 100% plug and play for the US Cruze.
> 
> Installed:
> 
> ...


Where'd ya get those headlights and how much are they?!


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

Two questions

1) are you mirrors vinyl wrapped with carbon fiber? If so how did you take the covers off to wrap them?

2) how are you liking your headlights and where can i get a set?


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

The spec z grill

http://m.chevrolet.com/2014-cruze-compact-car/accessories.html

Look up your part #


http://www.gmpartsdirect.co/oe-gm/95147741

Search ot here to buy it 70.00 cheaper than dealer.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/results.cfm

This place is always cheaper than anyone.

Edit. Seems the link doesn't carry over. Type the part number in manually. $216.90

And congrats on the Rose Cruze, smurf. It's looking awesome.


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Now, onto the reason why I borrowed IROC's wheels. I was given the opportunity to use my car to model a set of new plug and play headlights for the US market. They're a tweaked version of a headlight previously released overseas, so that they are 100% plug and play for the US Cruze.
> 
> Installed:
> 
> ...


I need to know where I can get a pair of these headlights


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Just stumbled on this thread - your car looks great!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I will be posting a thread in the appearance thread soon with info on the headlights.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Love the Z-Spec grill. 

More info on the black rim and tire combo.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

You killed it! Good job man. I wish I had the time. BTW how do you like the ULTIMAX?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 150706
I am Getting there Smurf , So save a trophy for me .


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

I'm stealing your trunk idea but instead of the dark cherry wood I'm going with a drift wood that im going to stain dark and light gray.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Smurfenstein said:


> I will be posting a thread in the appearance thread soon with info on the headlights.


Bump?  


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Info on the headlights???


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

illroyale said:


> Info on the headlights???


I'm pretty sure they're the Winjet ones. I sent him a PM but haven't heard back. Busy guy! 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I'm pretty sure they're the Winjet ones. I sent him a PM but haven't heard back. Busy guy!
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove 6.0


Thanks just right clicked and saved the pic. The file name actually says corbeau/winjet so yea you are probably correct.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

illroyale said:


> Thanks just right clicked and saved the pic. The file name actually says corbeau/winjet so yea you are probably correct.


Nice! I'm actually going to make a Winjet post I think. I'm very curious about them, and I know several people on here have them. None seem to be active though. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Winjet® WJ10-0324-04 - Chevy Cruze 2014 Black Projector Headlights with LEDs


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

Any updates on the car? How are you liking the Winjet headlights?


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey Smurf,

Brand & part # of your LED's (behind the grill)? How was the installation?


----------



## FM Wheels (Sep 4, 2015)

Here's a little unofficial update. New wheels are coming...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

When are you 2 goofie Ballers going to make IT RED with BLUE Flames ?


----------



## FM Wheels (Sep 4, 2015)

brian v said:


> When are you 2 goofie Ballers going to make IT RED with BLUE Flames ?


No flames yet, it will have red somewhere soon lol.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well I hope you guys did not get caught in that torrential rain MUDSLIDE over on I 5 and have to wait 3 days to walk out wishing that ya got Smow instaed of RAIN at 3 inches per hour . If ya did I hope ya have Good Insurance !


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> Well I hope you guys did not get caught in that torrential rain MUDSLIDE over on I 5 and have to wait 3 days to walk out wishing that ya got Smow instaed of RAIN at 3 inches per hour . If ya did I hope ya have Good Insurance !


Haha, I actually almost got caught in that mud slide. If I was about 1-2 hours earlier in leaving SoCal like I had planned, I would have been stuck on the 58, and my Cruze would have been toast.


----------

